# Draw Something Interesting



## jms (Dec 31, 2004)

and put it here:



(please)


----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2004)

*one i made earlier*

.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Firky (Dec 31, 2004)

msn art


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## blackadder (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a picture my daughter drew with 'paint'. I hope you like it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 1, 2005)

You don't draw with paint....


----------



## alphaDelta (Jan 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> You don't draw with paint....


I care not for your fanciful rules!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 7, 2005)

illustrator cs


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2005)

cock


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2005)

admit it firky, your only jealous.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 8, 2005)

show off


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2005)

come on then, do better

I aint showing off either


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2005)

I am shit at doing people, but I'm alright at scenes and i'm far better at using AI and PS combined. TP's already SCENE these... roffles

You seen the spec for PS and AI CS2.0?


----------



## Addy (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats class teeps


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 9, 2005)

surreal is  the new black


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 11, 2005)

illustrator cs

I dont know if I like this yet.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Jan 15, 2005)

the back of her head is all wrong


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 15, 2005)

no, there should be a shadow there and I havent got around to doing it yet.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 16, 2005)

here's some drawings i did in grade 12 art class. few years ago.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 16, 2005)

illustrator and photoshop

^^them drawings above are quite good


----------



## jms (Jan 17, 2005)

Lonely Soul said:
			
		

> here's some drawings i did in grade 12 art class. few years ago.




Now, _that_ was what I meant by interesting


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2005)

Cartoon drawn on my Palm for my blog.


----------



## jms (Feb 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## sajana (Feb 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> illustrator and photoshop
> 
> ^^them drawings above are quite good[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 4, 2005)

no I'm afraid not unfortunatley


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonely Soul: I love your drawings!!! Have you got anymore?


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2005)

This is from a good friend of mine, it's one of my favorite drawings ever: 

http://www.pbase.com/plasmatika/image/39373398


----------



## jms (Feb 8, 2005)

snah


----------



## Wookey (Mar 8, 2005)

This is one of Mr Stibs', my arty lover boy.


----------



## jms (Mar 8, 2005)

bloody hell thats a bit good

how was it done?


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like pencil, touched up in photoshop or something to me?


----------



## jms (Mar 9, 2005)

highlights on the hands are clever


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 9, 2005)

proble done with a rubber to show white paper.

 Wookey was it done in pencil? or that in Illustrator   

nice


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 18, 2005)

love. pink.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2005)

That's weird TP - that looks like the designs I used to do  You're not my secret love child are you?


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 18, 2005)

no, I aint no minger.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> no, I aint no minger.


ROFLPMP!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 18, 2005)

is true.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey chick - don't forget I've seen you but you haven't seen me


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 18, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hey chick - don't forget I've seen you but you haven't seen me


----------



## kakuma (Mar 19, 2005)

lonely soul that is some wicked dark shit, kinda like bosch

tp i like your style as well, have you got any rood ones  

firky, you suck


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 19, 2005)

aye maybe....

firky always sucks.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2005)

Some random bits from my sketchbooks: 

Jezebel and Discordia (these guys are from some random idea for a story about some 18th century rich guys who go through some kind of portal into a dimension filled with warped, demented shit. I was ridiculously drunk in Venice.)

the Gribling is from a while ago I think - I like the head, but dunno what I was doing when I drew the body. 

Hakva - No idea why I called it that - not one of my best doodles, but I liked the child and jewellery.

I'm shit at scanning drawings btw and ummm... I don't have photoshop... ahem. Should probably get it - doing architecture ffs. Will try and dig our some better stuff later.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2005)

^^^ in the process of making this atm, is taking me fucking ages.

lineart done in illustrator

colouring in photoshop.

about 20 hours so far, give or take a few, have many more to go. 

*trundle*


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2005)

TP... Could you insult my drawings please - it... it would make me feel good inside, and happy down there


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2005)

yours are cool cid although you probably need to study anatomy a bit more, I'm shit at actually drawing people on paper, I need a photo for a base pose then add/change bits depending on how I want the drawing to look, I just stole some books off of my ex, dynamic anatomy, anatomy for the artist, and a couple of other books on the drawings of Luis Royo which are really quite cool, you should check him out. 

I've got photoshop cs if you want it, I could get garf to burn a disk for you if I ask niceley.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> TP... Could you insult my drawings please - it... it would make me feel good inside, and happy down there




yeah, they fucking suck. happy?


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2005)

Happier than you can possibly imagine...  

Yeah, some of them're quite old (and doodles) - I'm too consumed with architectural drawing atm - my sister's art is far better anatomically, would like to get into drawing imaginary, twisted shit but don't have time these days... Maybe in the summer. Like your work btw, not so much my style as I find that kinda thing lack... life maybe? not sure - just always been one for more - I suppose you could say - 'messy' stuff that leaves a bit more room for imagination. Illustrations for 'fear and loathing in las Vegas are a good example'. I should drink less...


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2005)

tis why I have books init. 

I AM going to start drawing again properly. 

after I get all this digital shit out the way. 

actually, after doing all that shading I reckon I could do some wicked photo manipulations, its been learning me stuff.


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2005)

Hehe... My sister just picked up a huuuge, hardback (slightly old) Time book on Photography for £1.50 from a chairty shop - covers _all_ the non-digi stuff - the dark room beckons (maybe we should have a 'photoshop vs the dark room' comp ). Yeah, it's so easy to get out of practice isn't it? Sometimes I just draw solid for a month (will try and find some better sketchbooks), sometimes I'm too busy. Venice was a revelation - I'd forgotten how to sketch buildings fast, took a while to get back into it and still nowhere near as good as I was. It's kinda like riding a bike, only the bike has a life of its own. Anyway, nighty night.


----------



## jms (Mar 30, 2005)

im going to get some pictures ive done scanned in so i can show you all soon
so watch this space


----------



## jms (Apr 3, 2005)

there we go
of course, no one would actually do that with their arm


----------



## jms (Apr 11, 2005)

any more for any more?


----------



## zenie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmm these all look very good.

Alas, I am no digital wizkid but i used to draw.   

Tp do you do that all with a mouse or are you using a tablet?

Might have a butchers later at what I can scan it but they are a bit scary.    All a bit Tracey Emin style (forgive me I was only a student at the time)


----------



## jms (Apr 12, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Might have a butchers later at what I can scan it but they are a bit scary.    All a bit Tracey Emin style (forgive me I was only a student at the time)



please do, everythings welcome here as long as it's interesting


----------



## blackadder (May 6, 2005)

One of my art exam pics from school.


----------



## jms (May 6, 2005)

I like.   

thanks for reviving the thread


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2005)

I keep meaning to find some stuff for this thread and failing miserably cos I forget when I go offline, I'll be having a proper clear out soon and try to remember to put some stuff aside to post up


----------



## red rose (May 9, 2005)

not many people are going to 'get' this


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2005)

what in the name of jesus motherfucking christ IS that?


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2005)

Is it like when they weigh the horse n jocky after winning a race?


----------



## red rose (May 9, 2005)

After a formula one race they weigh the cars and check them over to make sure they're within the regulations.  Recently they drained all the fuel out of two of the cars before weighing them and they were found to be underweight, it turned into a big debate as to whether they were supposed to drain the fuel out before weighing the cars or not.

I drew that after me and my dad had a joke about them wringing the cars out like a flannel before weighing them, the obscurity isn't helped by my inability to draw accuratey


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 10, 2005)

If it helps I knew what you were on about. Wasn't there a furore in the 80s with Lotus doing something similar to what BAR are alleged to have done?


----------



## red rose (May 10, 2005)

I don't know, I only existed for three years of the 80's and I dont remember much from then


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2005)

actually... you can wait until its finished


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> After a formula one race they weigh the cars and check them over to make sure they're within the regulations.  Recently they drained all the fuel out of two of the cars before weighing them and they were found to be underweight, it turned into a big debate as to whether they were supposed to drain the fuel out before weighing the cars or not.
> 
> I drew that after me and my dad had a joke about them wringing the cars out like a flannel before weighing them, the obscurity isn't helped by my inability to draw accuratey



I like stories like that


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

... 

doing this atm.... its taking the piss how many hours ive put into it already....


----------



## blackadder (Jun 3, 2005)

My wife just said she looks pretty TP,lol.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

lol erm cheers...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol erm cheers...



Did you do that? It's not bad.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah I did do that, why the fuck are you questioning me johhny? WHY??!!


----------



## blackadder (Jun 3, 2005)

Are you any good at drawing Lambs TP  ???


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

oh for fuck sakes I totally forgot about that... been havin hassle with me health init  

email me the original pic and I'll do something with it...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeah I did do that, why the fuck are you questioning me johhny? WHY??!!



So, the only answer you accept is, 'yes'?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

what?? that dosent even make sense!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

It means, you don't like to be questioned.

How is your health?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

fuckin shite, cant feel my lower legs properly, docs dont know whats wrong with me yet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> fuckin shite, cant feel my lower legs properly, docs dont know whats wrong with me yet.



Well then take care of yourself, girl. It's the shits being sick.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

I will do, where the fucks me song???


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes. Coming up....


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

get on with it you radge!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 3, 2005)

Raven hair and ruby lips 
sparks fly from her finger tips 
Echoed voices in the night 
she's a restless spirit on an endless flight 
wooo hooo witchy woman, see how 
high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got 
the moon in her eye 
She held me spellbound in the night 
dancing shadows and firelight 
crazy laughter in another 
room and she drove herself to madness 
with a silver spoon 
woo hoo witchy woman see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman she got the moon in her eye 
Well I know you want a lover, 
let me tell your brother, she's been sleeping 
in the Devil's bed. 
And there's some rumors going round 
someone's underground 
she can rock you in the nighttime 
'til your skin turns red 
woo hoo witchy woman 
see how high she flies 
woo hoo witchy woman 
she got the moon in her eye


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 3, 2005)

ROFL! class


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Baby 
Ladies 
Fellas 
Are you ready? 
Let?s dance 
Baby (ooooh) 
I know you like me (I know you like me) 
I know you do (I know you do) 
That?s why whenever I come around 
She?s all over you (she?s all over you) 
I know you want it (I know you want it) 
It?s easy to see (it?s easy to see) 
And in the back of your mind 
I know you should be f***ing me (babe) 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me? 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me? 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was raw like me? 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was fun like me? 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha 
Fight the feeling (fight the feeling) 
Leave it alone (leave it alone) 
Cause if it ain?t love 
It just ain?t enough to leave my happy home (my happy home) 
Let?s keep it friendly (let?s keep it friendly) 
You have to play fair (you have to play fair) 
See I don?t care 
But I know She aint gonna wanna share 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me? 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me?(like me) 
Don?t cha (don?t cha baby) 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend raw like me? (raw) 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend fun like me (big fun) 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha 
I know I?m on your mind 
I know we?d have a good time 
I?m your friend 
I?m fun 
And I?m fine 
I ain?t lying 
Look at me sh** 
You ain?t blind (you aint blind) 
I know I?m on your mind 
I know we?d have a good time 
I?m your friend 
I?m fun 
And I?m fine 
I ain?t lying 
Look at me sh** 
You ain?t blind 
I know she loves you (I know she loves you) 
So I understand (I understand) 
I probably be just as crazy about you 
If you where my own man 
Maybe next lifetime (maybe next lifetime) 
Possibly (possibly) 
Until then no friend possibly 
Is a ???? for me 

Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was hot like me? 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me? 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was raw like me? 
Don?t cha wish your girlfriend was fun like me? 
Don?t cha 
Don?t cha


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

ahahahahaha 

where the fuck do you get this shite from?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> ahahahahaha
> 
> where the fuck do you get this shite from?



The dark recesses of my brain.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

ooohhh errrr....

bloody canadians


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

TP how the fuck do you draw like that - are you using a wacom tablet or something?

She is beautiful


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

nope no tablet, its me mouse, doin it in illustrator cs2 I've got a new toy init


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> ooohhh errrr....
> 
> bloody canadians




There once was a woman with wings
Happy with the simple things
She had silk suspenders and high, heeled, stocking thighs
Helping me in my need
She was a friend, indeed
She was my baby until the day she died

Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang to blow away the blues.
(repeat)

She was a woman who was twice my size
She looked into my eyes
She said "Only you can blow my blues away"
She said "I'll tell you what to do
Bring all your friends with you
And you can come up and see me any ol' time of day"

Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang to blow away the blues, ahhh
(repeat)

There were twenty-seven guys
An unexpected surprise
She just kept on rockin' 'til the night was gone
She was smilin' through the tears
For a hundred and fifty years
Just lickin' her lips and helpin' me along

Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang
Ain't nothin' like a gang bang to blow away the blues.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

my picture is not a slut johnny.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> my picture is not a slut johnny.



TP, face it: it wouldn't be me if I didn't go too far.

One thing your picture could use, is a chin.

And with those wings, she could simply fly away after, five, maybe six.

Twenty seven is a big number.


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

Costructive critiscism (not that you asked) Johnny is right about the chin as she looks a bit 'dumpy' without one   

But she aint no slut


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

I havent bloody finished it yet have I for fuck sakes.... 

heres an example of how complicated this is...


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I havent bloody finished it yet have I for fuck sakes....
> 
> heres an example of how complicated this is...



That's not comlicated - this is complicated!

<note you'll have to wait until i'm in my diploma - 4 years - until I come up with a link )


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

> I havent bloody finished it yet have I for fuck sakes....



He He thats cool   

So thats how you have to build the image up with all them lines and angles.

I thought you did it freehand or something - must do your head in?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Costructive critiscism (not that you asked) Johnny is right about the chin as she looks a bit 'dumpy' without one
> 
> But she aint no slut



Who the hell are you and how do you know that pixie's sexual proclivities?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> So thats how you have to build the image up with all them lines and angles.




points and paths dear, points and paths


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought she was a fairy didn't think pixe's had wings??

Fairy's CAN'T be sluts don't you know anything?


----------



## IMeMine (Jun 4, 2005)

I bet tribal princess got jms to start this thread


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> That's not comlicated - this is complicated!



it is bloody complicated when you cant be arsed to really label your layers properly, its all guess work after the first 10 or so


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

> points and paths dear, points and paths



zenie has a lot to learn


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Fine: we'll move away from the sexual innuendo.


I am just a poor boy and my story’s seldom told
I’ve squandered my resistance for a pocketful of mumbles, such are promises
All lies and jest, still the man hears what he wants to hear
And disregards the rest, hmmmm

When I left my home and my family, I was no more than a boy
In the company of strangers
In the quiet of the railway station, runnin’ scared
Laying low, seeking out the poorer quarters, where the ragged people go
Looking for the places only they would know

Li la li...

Asking only workman’s wages, I come lookin’ for a job, but I get no offers
Just a comeon from the whores on 7th avenue
I do declare, there were times when I was so lonesome
I took some comfort there

Now the years are rolling by me, they are rockin’ even me
I am older than I once was, and younger than I’ll be, that’s not unusual
No it isn’t strange, after changes upon changes, we are more or less the same
After changes we are more or less the same

Li la li...

And I’m laying out my winter clothes, wishing I was gone, goin’ home
Where the new york city winters aren’t bleedin’ me, leadin’ me to go home

In the clearing stands a boxer, and a fighter by his trade
And he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him
’til he cried out in his anger and his shame
I am leaving, I am leaving, but the fighter still remains
Yes he still remains

Li la li...


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

IMeMine said:
			
		

> I bet tribal princess got jms to start this thread




fuckin didnt!!!  

I aint listenin to johnny no more he bores me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

IMeMine said:
			
		

> I bet tribal princess got jms to start this thread


I bet her house if filled with mirrors...


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I thought she was a fairy didn't think pixe's had wings??
> 
> Fairy's CAN'T be sluts don't you know anything?




Wtf?!?!?! You on crack? Course fairys can be sluts - manipulative little bitches.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> fuckin didnt!!!
> 
> I aint listenin to johnny no more he bores me.



I ain't bored you yet: I'm in Canada.


----------



## zenie (Jun 4, 2005)

Nah not the one's I've met


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Wtf?!?!?! You on crack?



ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I ain't bored you yet: I'm in Canada.



I _like_ Canada... Except French Canadians. They can fuck themselves.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

I hear mariachi static on my radio
And the tubes they glow in the dark
And I'm there with you in Ensenada
And I'm here in Echo Park

Carmelita, hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town

Well I pawned my Smith and Wesson
And I went to meet my man
He hangs out down on Alvarado Street
At the Pioneer Chicken stand

Carmelita, hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town

Well I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
With my pearl handled deck
The county won't give me no more methadone
And they cut off your welfare check

Carmelita, hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town

Carmelita, hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

I fucking love you Johnny, you evil conservative bastard... I love TP too - She's fucking hot, and talented. Npw excuse me while I retreat into the geeky world of architecture - I'm lusting after some ultra-efficient insulation, and need to gaze at a bit of Toyo Ito's luscious work... mmm.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> I fucking love you Johnny, you evil conservative bastard....




 proper classic


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> I fucking love you Johnny, you evil conservative bastard... I love TP too - She's fucking hot, and talented. Npw excuse me while I retreat into the geeky world of architecture - I'm lusting after some ultra-efficient insulation, and need to gaze at a bit of Toyo Ito's luscious work... mmm.



Shucks. Bastard yes, but a conservative one?

TP is ok, but she's got a fucking mouth on her.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

who gives a shit?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> I fucking love you Johnny, you evil conservative bastard... I love TP too - She's fucking hot, and talented. Npw excuse me while I retreat into the geeky world of architecture - I'm lusting after some ultra-efficient insulation, and need to gaze at a bit of Toyo Ito's luscious work... mmm.



Toyo Ito looks pretty interesting, but the man has a bad website, for an architect.

Are you an architect?

I always wanted to be one, but I'm shit at math.


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Shucks. Bastard yes, but a conservative one?
> 
> TP is ok, but she's got a fucking mouth on her.



Fuck off, you and peebs could virtually lick each others sweaty cracks, although to be fair he'd be the whining lil bitch and you'd be the leather-clad dominator. Teeps is fucking great, I'm fucking fed up with all these shits who'd rather say 'err... yeah, um... that's er.... nice' than 'come on you dumb-arse piece of shit, you know you can do better than that'. Why can't people be a bit more honest - false compliments piss me off no end, I don't get it - ask a mate for an opinion on a piece of work and I expect a good bit of constructive criticism, not some arse-licking comment because said friend is desparately craving praise for their own work. Fuck.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> who gives a shit?



Not me; I always thought that a gutter mouth on a girl was kind of touching. Go figure. Maybe I was somehow warped in childhood.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Fuck off, you and peebs could virtually lick each others sweaty cracks, although to be fair he'd be the whining lil bitch and you'd be the leather-clad dominator. Teeps is fucking great, I'm fucking fed up with all these shits who'd rather say 'err... yeah, um... that's er.... nice' than 'come on you dumb-arse piece of shit, you know you can do better than that'. Why can't people be a bit more honest - false compliments piss me off no end, I don't get it - ask a mate for an opinion on a piece of work and I expect a good bit of constructive criticism, not some arse-licking comment because said friend is desparately craving praise for their own work. Fuck.



Think about it: is it physically possible for two men to lick each other's butts at the same time? Even if it were, wouldn't it be highly uncomfortable on the spine?

Are you trying to say that I'm as conservative as pbman?

I think that would give him a good laugh.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

Rarrrrrrrhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> who gives a shit?



Does anybody on these boards pout as much as you?


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Toyo Ito looks pretty interesting, but the man has a bad website, for an architect.
> 
> Are you an architect?
> 
> I always wanted to be one, but I'm shit at math.



I'm an arch student (at the best uni in Britain - 3rd best in the world - Bartlett if you're interested) - maths is surprisingly unecessary - you pick up what you need along the way, the more complex shit is the domain of engineers. Haven't checked out Ito's website, just a lot of his work - which i like. I could write essay after essay on which architects I approve of/which I don't but can't be fucked tbh.


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Think about it: is it physically possible for two men to lick each other's butts at the same time? Even if it were, wouldn't it be highly uncomfortable on the spine?
> 
> Are you trying to say that I'm as conservative as pbman?
> 
> I think that would give him a good laugh.



Errr... 69 wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you like Moshe Safdie? He designed our local library.

http://www.architecture.uwaterloo.ca/faculty_projects/terri/library.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Errr... 69 wouldn't be too hard.



Maybe it would depend on relative height.


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Do you like Moshe Safdie? He designed our local library.
> 
> http://www.architecture.uwaterloo.ca/faculty_projects/terri/library.html



Hard to tell from limited pics and not having seen the real thing but seems like he takes a lot of inspiration from the cololseum. Good lighting in the outer circle/atrium and some nice sweeping curves on what appear to be ramps, but the feel of the place is a bit ummm... round/encosed. It doesn't really convey an image of the library as public, but kinda makes it feel exclusive - I'd rather see a projection of the site and the idea of books into the space around it. I've always thought the idea behind this kind of building should be to draw people in rather than push them away. But as I said I haven't really seen it so can't comment in too much depth.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Hard to tell from limited pics and not having seen the real thing but seems like he takes a lot of inspiration from the cololseum. Good lighting in the outer circle/atrium and some nice sweeping curves on what appear to be ramps, but the feel of the place is a bit ummm... round/encosed. It doesn't really convey an image of the library as public, but kinda makes it feel exclusive - I'd rather see a projection of the site and the idea of books into the space around it. I've always thought the idea behind this kind of building should be to draw people in rather than push them away. But as I said I haven't really seen it so can't comment in too much depth.



Fair enough. Actually, I'm right across the street from it. It's a very inclusive building and space, which is unusual for one of these high atrium style places. I think it's one of the best buildings in the city.


----------



## IMeMine (Jun 4, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> fuckin didnt!!!



Alright I'm just jealous.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

Jealousy is an ugly emotion.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, sorry, much time after....  

They're pencil drawings, touched up with Photoshop - backgrounded and stuff. Highlights....


----------



## Wookey (Jun 4, 2005)

Oooh, politicaw........


----------



## Wookey (Jun 4, 2005)

Christ those are far too big...what a gallumph.


----------



## jms (Jun 4, 2005)

nice to see something posting something thats not completely irrelevant

those are ace wookey


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 4, 2005)

a page from one of my old scetchbooks 

I've got lots of drawings somewhere, just not sure where, all of them are doodles or variations on doodles, I was into Austin O Spare at the time and liked the idea of seeing where my pencil took me 

some really great pics so far


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 4, 2005)

*mixed media, unfinished*


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 4, 2005)

... 

done some more of it.... bloody thing...


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 4, 2005)

dude... you must of put in well over 30 hours on that :O


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 5, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> done some more of it.... bloody thing...



The chin's starting to shape up...


----------



## jms (Jun 5, 2005)

Soreenkid - I really like that.. very expressive. and dark. obviously.

Louloubelle - I like the horse particularly and the woman looks like some early Klee -


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

Just something in my sketchbook

we will try again 

here 

Dunno if this will work 

Can't work out how to insert the image


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Just something in my sketchbook
> 
> www.deviantart.com/deviation/19094926/
> 
> ...



You can't on DA, hot linking is not allowed and is a bannable offence IIRC 

I'd also save it as a jpeg, because the one you've uploaded is over 8MB in size :O


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

So I shouldn't have done what I did above    Whoops   

Can't seem to save as JPEG on studio MX


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> So I shouldn't have done what I did above    Whoops
> 
> Can't seem to save as JPEG on studio MX



Which program you using exactly? You probably scanned it in at 300dpi and it is still liek that 

file > export. In the export dialog box, give the file a name and select images only for "save as type" select jpeg. I presume it is something like that, I've not used anything but Adobe for donkeys years.


----------



## zenie (Jun 5, 2005)

was using freehand/fireworks tried both but they wouldn't let me save as jpeg - what you sugested worked thanks


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 6, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> was using freehand/fireworks tried both but they wouldn't let me save as jpeg - what you sugested worked thanks



You're welcome!


----------



## jms (Jun 6, 2005)

bush carved into plasticine spread out on paper


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 6, 2005)

looks like elvis to me.


----------



## jms (Jun 6, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> looks like elvis to me.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 7, 2005)

*I aint getting on no plane crazy fool*


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 11, 2005)

RAWK!!! ^^^^^^^^^

... 

I've finished (ish) the bloody dress... next is the hair... after that its the dreaded skin tones...


----------



## jms (Jun 11, 2005)

those wings are pretty impressive


----------



## Soreenkid (Jun 11, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> RAWK!!! ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you're finished dude, email it and I'll print it out proper big, n see if I can get it framed too  look proper fly for st martins


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 11, 2005)

cool man ok


----------



## jms (Jun 23, 2005)

snah


----------



## zenie (Jun 24, 2005)

> plasticine carving



Wicked    Very original.


----------



## jms (Jun 28, 2005)

snah


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2005)

...

need to tweak a few things, nameley the fucking skintones  

but izzzz NEARRRRRLY done!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms (Jul 3, 2005)

thats mad. and brilliant. thanks for the watch, by the way


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 3, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> need to tweak a few things, nameley the fucking skintones
> 
> but izzzz NEARRRRRLY done!!!!!!!!



how long has garf been posing like that?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2005)

piss off cunt.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 3, 2005)

just to point out Gray bit in brtween legs Should that not be white like other background or dark blue like dress.

Still very


----------



## LostNotFound (Jul 3, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> piss off cunt.



do you illustrate for mags and websites and that?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2005)

I can do... just doing my own stuff atm tho, got a hell of a lot of artwork to do for a mag as soon as I get shit sorted  as well as trying to get stuff done for a portfolio to get into uni...


----------



## twisted_angel (Jul 4, 2005)

One i did a couple of years ago


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 4, 2005)

pretty


----------



## Moggy (Jul 5, 2005)

This goes out to all you fancy pants!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

a classic!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

erm.... done.... mebbes.... or not.... I cant decide...  






details






paths


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 5, 2005)

she looks like she may fall over if her front foot is caught in her dress...maybe reveal the toe/top of foot abit?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

maybes... its mid flight tho so's I dunt think it matters much.... although it does look a bit odd.... but the work involved in moving bits now is just too great.


----------



## twisted_angel (Jul 5, 2005)

Thats really beautiful


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

it wants to bloody be... its eaten up a sodding month or so 

but ty init


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 5, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> maybes... its mid flight tho so's I dunt think it matters much.... although it does look a bit odd.... but the work involved in moving bits *now* is just too great.



Got other stuff to do eh? Busy busy busy!    
















_*ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!.... I'm falliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!_


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

you know what I mean... or at least *I hope* you do... moving all them bits around is far too much hassle... it will mean rebuilding the whole lower bit of the  picture nearly, not to mention navigating around the 80 or so *unlabelled* layers because I'm too lazy to name them all   

its complicated, please dont make me do it.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 5, 2005)

right thas' it, lassy!!! 

i got feck all to do at work this afternoon...

*fires up ai*


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

eh?


----------



## jms (Jul 5, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> erm.... done.... mebbes.... or not.... I cant decide...



rule number one of making a picture: know when to stop!


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 5, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> eh?



you gonna email me that at 300dpi then, so you can get an A1 print?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

lol its 17.8 mb


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2005)

np


----------



## Negativland (Jul 14, 2005)

...


----------



## Mungy (Jul 14, 2005)

i carved him with my penknife


----------



## jms (Jul 15, 2005)

Ultra. 

looks like an easter island head


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 17, 2005)

boredom.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Mungy said:
			
		

> i carved him with my penknife



scool


----------



## jms (Jul 28, 2005)

love those colours tp


----------



## LostNotFound (Jul 28, 2005)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> boredom.



she's got a fatty armpit


----------



## panpete (Jul 29, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> a page from one of my old scetchbooks
> 
> I've got lots of drawings somewhere, just not sure where, all of them are doodles or variations on doodles, I was into Austin O Spare at the time and liked the idea of seeing where my pencil took me
> 
> some really great pics so far


 I spontaneously got into the same sort of thing LouLoubelle, so would love to see some of your stuff, heres one of mine below(sorry its a bit blurred):-





impludo


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks impludo
I'll rummage around and see what other stuff I can find
yours looks really interesting, do you have a less blurry copy? I'd like to see the detail


----------



## sajana (Aug 2, 2005)

just somehthing i doodled today

doodle


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## foamy (Aug 9, 2005)

thats gorgeous.
cheered up my shitty day anyways.
TP i love your work, you doing it at college?


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

nah I used to do it at college but I fucked it up by doing fuck all work... it was mainly their fault by giving me crap projects like redesigning a fucking popcorn box  plus the kids in my classes were all younger than me and they pissed me off cus they thought it was funny to sit there and throw paper/food/rubbish at people  I'm planning hopefully on going to uni next year or the year after, depending on how financially stable we are...

I might be doing a BIG bit of work made out of textiles to go in some gallery my mate firky works at (*waves* ello firks  ) summat to do with the sea or such and such... 

all this work on ere is just me faffing about with computers atm...


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 9, 2005)

nah it aint just faffin' you enjoy it, and you keep getting better.

as some dude so much clever than me said, "if you wanna write - write" 

is good like - you got a stronhy consistentcy in your style init....

the tp stamp as it were


----------



## Sirius (Aug 9, 2005)

thats pretty tp


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> as some dude so much clever than me said, "if you wanna write - write"




father christmas? 

or that tramp who tried to shag your leg that time?


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 9, 2005)

tried to? I lured him by pouring diamond white on my twiglet legs init


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 9, 2005)

eurrrgh thats proper nasty dude


----------



## jms (Sep 9, 2005)

man with a square


----------



## zenie (Sep 17, 2005)

Just scanned this in gonna do a bit of work on it yet


----------



## jms (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it. are you going to do some shady bits?


----------



## panpete (Sep 17, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> thanks impludo
> I'll rummage around and see what other stuff I can find
> yours looks really interesting, do you have a less blurry copy? I'd like to see the detail


Sorry I dont, atm, it was a photo of the original, if I can get the original scanned in, I will.

Impludo


----------



## zenie (Sep 18, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> I like it. are you going to do some shady bits?



Yeh this was just the scanned image it isn't finished yet.

I painted in gouache so need to put in all the details of the clothes in PS.

I put it in my deviant file and someone said it reminded them of a graff characted done by someone in New York - I was really into graff before so it could well be taken from a photo - I can't remember. 

There's more here 

http://zenie.deviantart.com/


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 18, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> There's more here
> 
> http://zenie.deviantart.com/



Impressed   

those are great zenie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is awesome


----------



## zenie (Sep 18, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Impressed
> 
> those are great zenie
> 
> ...



Thankyou    (embarassed)

That thing on the leg is such a good idea - I may have to borrow someone's leg once I've got my rusty paintbrushes out and start doing some work again.


----------



## jms (Oct 16, 2005)

portrait of someone from school made of plasticine spread on paper and then carved out..






pixelly tree type-thing on graph paper


----------



## zenie (Oct 16, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> portrait of someone from school made of plasticine spread on paper and then carved out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like those - they look very tidy.


----------



## jms (Oct 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

i did a drunken sketch earlyer ... i upload it later  after i restart my puter

unfortunatly  it's not that intresting ... i'll need top do some editing


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## jms (Nov 2, 2005)

Snazzalicious as ever, teapea


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 11, 2006)

mmmmmmm pinkness 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/30200429/


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 11, 2006)

I have to say teapea
while we don't always see eye to eye, you are a very talented artist 
that picture is awesome


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 11, 2006)

I am indeed the greatest.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 11, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I am indeed the greatest.




steady on now

I wound't go that far   

However you ae very, very good at illlustration


----------



## panpete (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres some of mine at deviantart


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2006)

some of my sketches and things for uni' - I really ought to collect it and stick some of it in my folio


----------



## mauvais (Mar 25, 2006)

It's a robot that lives in a really big HP printer. It attacks people who don't collect their print jobs in a timely manner. It has two heads - one called Patrick for finding targets with its CD-ROM eyes, and one called Barry for destroying them with its lasers. Barry has a serial port for a nose.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 25, 2006)

that is the shit!!!!


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2006)

that is pretty cool, man. better than the invasion of cornwall by twixs

i wish i had tp skillZ


----------



## foamy (Mar 25, 2006)

MM - your photocopier robot looks like the iron giant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2006)

Not particularly interesting, just the plan for my house off my website which is taking way too long to get stuck into actually doing


----------



## jms (Mar 26, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> some of my sketches and things for uni' - I really ought to collect it and stick some of it in my folio



I really like the strong graphic stuff like the tape and the trainers..

Nice to see this thread hasnt died..


----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm gonna go pick it up if the uni hasn't thrown it out 

to be honest, they're drawn with a grid layout under the paper, because im shit. I can paint, but can i draw... pffft!


----------



## jms (Mar 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go pick it up if the uni hasn't thrown it out
> 
> to be honest, they're drawn with a grid layout under the paper, because im shit. I can paint, but can i draw... pffft!



who cares? artists cheat all the time, its traditional, ever since they discovered the camera obscura


----------



## jms (Mar 28, 2006)

Also I re-designed the tube map so the circle is a circle

but it went a bit.. skewiff

http://www.deviantart.com/view/30499910/


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 28, 2006)

christ that's a bit confusing lol


----------



## jms (Apr 1, 2006)

little bit yeah

im just in the process of uploading about 50 more pictures..

http://ramblebramble.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2006)

Woo-argh! Check out the future, me ol' space chums! Keyboard Steve's persecuting Network Dave right onto the next page with his crazy Tab Attack! 

((((Network Dave an' his memory legs))))


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> Also I re-designed the tube map so the circle is a circle
> 
> but it went a bit.. skewiff
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/view/30499910/



f'ing hell, how long did that take you?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 8, 2006)

thats cool it must've taken HOURS!


----------



## jms (Apr 9, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> f'ing hell, how long did that take you?




erm.. several hours I think.. too many anyway


----------



## pengaleng (May 2, 2006)




----------



## boskysquelch (May 2, 2006)

You found the Spot Healing Tool in CS2 yet? 

The body could take a very subtle Gaussiaan like what rotski taught ya and take the sharpness out of the outline of the arms etc...grab the body witha selection with a few pixels feathering>inverse and soften?

You'd also get less "jaggies" if attentive to the rezzi/dpi's/sizes of the individual images.

*I also reckon you get a better BW if you make a new layer>fill black(dark tones)>change layer from Normal to Color.


*goes to look in WIndows t'make sure. 

Do ya dare to play with drp shadows to match the camera left shadow of the torso?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 3, 2006)

_Sfumato _is what Leonardo would have called it.  There is no such thing as progress.


----------



## pengaleng (May 3, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> You found the Spot Healing Tool in CS2 yet?
> 
> The body could take a very subtle Gaussiaan like what rotski taught ya and take the sharpness out of the outline of the arms etc...grab the body witha selection with a few pixels feathering>inverse and soften?
> 
> ...




*wasn't using photoshop at the time*

::::whistles::::


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2006)

what jaggies?


----------



## boskysquelch (May 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> what jaggies?



I thought along the forearms..mabe it's jus bad selecting?

Maybe you should have used Photoshop then it wouldn't look so "flat".


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2006)

bad eye sight methinks


----------



## jms (May 9, 2006)

i've put up 20 or so new pictures

http://ramblebramble.deviantart.com/


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

it's wierd how people's style of drawing makes you think of the inside of their head


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2006)

I just drew my stapler.


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> it's wierd how people's style of drawing makes you think of the inside of their head




thats basically what it'd look like boyo... maybe a bit more messed up though I'd have thought...  actually, make it just a messy scribble, that'll do.


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I just drew my stapler.




w0ah dude!! that is teh hotness!! what l33t skillz!!!


----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

here's a little dude i drew the other day


----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> thats basically what it'd look like boyo... maybe a bit more messed up though I'd have thought...  actually, make it just a messy scribble, that'll do.



that's my head too!!! etc etc


----------



## Firky (May 25, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> here's a little dude i drew the other day



 

All your drawings look like that


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> here's a little dude i drew the other day



dude.... that's awful lol 

is it a self portrait?


----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

i think it has a certain charm


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2006)

I like it 

He should be called pudding boy.


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> He should be called pudding boy.


----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

the great thing is, you put long hair at the back and it's a girl

dead easy drawing like


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2006)

It's the pudding fairy!


----------



## kakuma (May 25, 2006)

looks like the dude off scooby doo


----------



## pengaleng (May 25, 2006)

lol


----------



## jms (May 25, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

>



lovely as ever  




			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> I just drew my stapler.



This is why i started this thread - for the range of interesting stuff


----------



## pengaleng (May 28, 2006)

after a hell of a lot of arseing about with this bloody thing I'vefinally changed all the bits I needed to to be able to change the background...


----------



## jms (May 29, 2006)

I have drawn a picture of cutting an iguana in half with some scissors

i will probably put that up soon..


----------



## yardbird (May 29, 2006)

This thread has encouraged me to yield a felt-tip again!
And may I just mention....
Jo Brocklehurst ?

When I was at college there wasn't even paintbox!


----------



## boskysquelch (May 29, 2006)

yardbird said:
			
		

> And may I just mention....
> Jo Brocklehurst ?



You may...one of the sexiest users of felt_tippage...EVER!


----------



## yardbird (May 30, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> You may...one of the sexiest users of felt_tippage...EVER!


Now, thing is, do you mean sexiest or sexiest?
Her work was 'sexy' , but so was she!
A wonderous woman with a passion for vision.
RIP


----------



## boskysquelch (May 30, 2006)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Now, thing is, do you mean sexiest or sexiest?
> Her work was 'sexy' , but so was she!
> A wonderous woman with a passion for vision.
> RIP




Both actually ...there was a St Martins' and family conection in my early, _formative_ years..yeah I was sorry to here of her demise....but my own life has been doing that,,, and the family connection is a bit strained atm...in fact I bet my ex-wife has dumped the copies of a various books I had her sign back in the 70s...


----------



## jms (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2006)

la?

Hey TP, is your art appearing on bags in superdrug by any chance?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> la?
> 
> Hey TP, is your art appearing on bags in superdrug by any chance?




nope, although I fucking wish it was, who is that done by? do you know? 

it's fuckin' shockin'   some cunt is ripping me off.


----------



## Derian (Jun 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> nope, although I fucking wish it was, who is that done by? do you know?
> 
> it's fuckin' shockin'   some cunt is ripping me off.






> The winning design was produced by Dead on Arrival, a Lancashire based business which received a start up loan from The Trust. For further information on Dead on Arrival’s work, please call 07786 168210 or send them an email



Prince's Trust - Bags of Potential


----------



## jms (Jun 6, 2006)

to be fair that style of vector is quite popular and the colour scheme of pink and black is a pretty widely used..

dont mean to be mean about your pictures tp, because i really like them and they are very much your own and unique to you, its just several people do things in broadly similar kinds of colour schemes and with similar kinds of themes and designs.. maybe just a case of great minds thinking alike? 

hope that doesnt sound nasty, because im not trying to be


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 7, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> to be fair that style of vector is quite popular and the colour scheme of pink and black is a pretty widely used..
> 
> dont mean to be mean about your pictures tp, because i really like them and they are very much your own and unique to you, its just several people do things in broadly similar kinds of colour schemes and with similar kinds of themes and designs.. maybe just a case of great minds thinking alike?
> 
> hope that doesnt sound nasty, because im not trying to be



I know, I know... have a look at that poxy vault49, I didn't even realise they existed till someone pointed out my work is like theirs.... it's a fucker.... fear not, I have some tricks up me sleevie.


----------



## siarc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

Lovely work as ever TP. 

I only use a computer now - I've forgotten how to use a pen and paper

a spoon and slice of melon.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

Like the spoon, but the mellon looks like the rind is made out of jelly!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Like the spoon, but the mellon looks like the rind is made out of jelly!



which bit is the rind?

(this was done in a particular style - v.shiny and graphical - not realistic).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

I call it Nazi Cock


----------



## kakuma (Jun 7, 2006)

my drawing of firky


----------



## siarc (Jun 7, 2006)

seriously though


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 7, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> seriously though




very nice but looks like a Picasso to me 

is it in the style of?

edited

It is a Picasso, thought I recognised it


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> which bit is the rind?
> 
> (this was done in a particular style - v.shiny and graphical - not realistic).


Nah I understand that, it's just that the green bit looks like it has a transparent depth rather than a reflective surface.  Rather like lookin gin a 1 cm deep algae filled fish tank.

Not having a go mind


----------



## siarc (Jun 7, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> It is a Picasso, thought I recognised it



pooooo

i wanted someone to say it was shit


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> pooooo
> 
> i wanted someone to say it was shit


It's shit.  But then again I'm no picasso fan.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Nah I understand that, it's just that the green bit looks like it has a transparent depth rather than a reflective surface.  Rather like lookin gin a 1 cm deep algae filled fish tank.
> 
> Not having a go mind



I see what you mean. 
No worries - this was the first time I'd illustrated anything other than bottles.

This was the whole project redone in illustrator (no photoshop).


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's shit.  But then again I'm no picasso fan.



I think it's awesome FWIW

I recognised it almost immediately because it's so beautiful and it's obviously the work of a great artist.   


Also I picked up what looked like a painting of the exact picture in a charity shop and thought it was awesome and was excited that I'd found something really special. 

Then I got it home, ripped it out of the frame and realised that there was a picture on both sides and that it was a page out of a book about Picasso and not an original work of art after all which was more than a little disappointing


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 7, 2006)

Awesome fruit bootylove 

I love the melon, it looks so summery and hot and lucious.

Well the melon looks cool and refreshing but he overall feel is of hot summer IYKWIM


----------



## jms (Jun 7, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

>



thats really cool
it reminds me of the pictures in the very hungry caterpillar

edit: 





well, thats my new desktop


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Awesome fruit bootylove
> 
> I love the melon, it looks so summery and hot and lucious.
> 
> Well the melon looks cool and refreshing but he overall feel is of hot summer IYKWIM



fanks *blushes*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 7, 2006)

hmmmm fruit! I could right eat a slice of melon.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2006)

unfinished


----------



## jms (Sep 29, 2006)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah font mixups

great pic though


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it look fabulous!


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> <snip img>
> 
> 
> 
> unfinished



Definitely getting there though! I'm liking it - very sumptuous and decadent.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 30, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> Definitely getting there though! I'm liking it - very sumptuous and decadent.




they don't like it, they would prefer what they have at the moment which is a black background with a rip off computer image of the chanel no5 bottle with the label saying 'ego no1'

I fucking dispair, I dont know how they can advertise their fucking site as being 'original' when they have that monstrosity stuck on the front

some people don't have a fucking clue


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 30, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah font mixups
> 
> great pic though




font mixups were so i could see what different ones looked like, that is all


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 30, 2006)

oh I forgot I have different colours now too because they were complaining that it looks too 'girly'  

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/teapea/egofire.jpg

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/teapea/egorust.jpg

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/teapea/egochocolate.jpg


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2006)

Tried using a kinda blue velvet colour scheme?

Might look a bit cold though.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah blue doesn't really work


----------



## Firky (Sep 30, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> my drawing of firky


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 5, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> oh I forgot I have different colours now too because they were complaining that it looks too 'girly'
> 
> http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/albums/teapea/egofire.jpg
> 
> ...



without knowing more about the brand of the club it's impossible to know that would work.

Their description of 'good music' sounds quite flat and weak to me

personally I think 'girly' can be good.  women like girly because we identify with it, straight men like girly because they like women and some gay men like girly too, so girly reaches the most consumers for most of the time, unless it's a gay bear type club, in which case I can see their point


----------



## mauvais (Nov 13, 2006)

One day I'll progress from MS Paint. No time soon, though. This one doesn't make any sense cos the shadows are all random.

This is Super Dave. He's a finely tuned super hero with interchangeable metal arms (collect 'em all). He can't do shit. The council's made him redundant. 'Bollocks to savin' anyone now', he says.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 13, 2006)

They're bloody good for ms paint


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 22, 2007)

wedding wreath for someone, it's a bit rough atm with no detail because I'm waiting to see if the dude likes it before I do anything else to it. Why anyone would specifically request a wreath of roses for a wedding I don't know, it's all a bit morbid...  






and a fish I'm working on, had to colour the fish in because I 'lost' it in all those lines


----------



## Yetman (Feb 22, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

>



Get the fuck out of town man, thats class tp!

I've had illustrator for ages but havent used it once. Gonna take a look at it after seeing some of your stuff. Any tips? 

Here's a quick self portrait I did in paint  






I'll stick up some proper stuff when I get round to it


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 22, 2007)

that was ps and illy, photomanipulation, then the wings are a typeface and the scribble is several brushstrokes overlapping eachother, glad it inspired you.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 22, 2007)

you might find this useful if you are new to illustrator, the pen tool is the most useful and also the hardest to master

http://www.khulsey.com/adobe_illustrator_paths.html

http://www.coe.fau.edu/abinder/handouts/Itools.htm


----------



## Yetman (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice one! I'll have a look through em in my lunch break. Appreciated


----------



## Firky (Feb 22, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> you might find this useful if you are new to illustrator, the pen tool is the most useful and also the hardest to master


----------



## k_s (Feb 22, 2007)

A photo of a drawing of a photo of me:


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2007)

k_s said:
			
		

> A photo of a drawing of a photo of me:



I like that it looks like a print - lino or woodcut or something


----------



## k_s (Feb 22, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I like that it looks like a print - lino or woodcut or something



Photoshop innit, I wanted it to look like that because It's going to be part of a comic strip I'm doing.

But It's definitely a drawing...


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 23, 2007)

something I did for someone who then fucked off from the face of the planet without paying me   they never got a copy tho  I are teh smartest


----------



## zenie (Feb 23, 2007)

k_s said:
			
		

> Photoshop innit, I wanted it to look like that because It's going to be part of a comic strip I'm doing.
> 
> But It's definitely a drawing...



yeh I believe you, just saying!!


----------



## Flavour (Feb 23, 2007)

might change the square into floppy disks


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 23, 2007)

Flavour said:
			
		

> might change the square into floppy disks




is that fer yer site flav?  

what box you gonna make into a floppy disk? I'd do all of em, alternate colours tho, black details on yellow, yellow details on black init


----------



## Flavour (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah man 

i just meant the shape of three boxes in the middle should have the top right cut off like a disk and then the overlap'd look cooler. playing with banner ideas too, these are my first since with graphics since i used to play on quarkxpres about 10 years ago 

i like this font:


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

i gotta work out how to upload a pic with out a scanner.... may just take a photo


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 23, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

i coloured in all the lineses


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 23, 2007)

*here's a piece I started last week...*







_gasringshit_​

a recent sequel to _cumaftersundayroast3_.


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

is that at 'the cottage' pml


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> is that at 'the cottage' pml



I can quite easily change it to 'firkyatehisbollockscabs' if you likes?  

*off to watch _Employee of the Month_ and mong on co-codamols..


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> is that at 'the cottage' pml




LOLZ


----------



## Firky (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

>



I fucking drew that on msn


----------



## Firky (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

>




yeah thats you wanking on the cat


----------



## Firky (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

>




thats my portrait of you


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 25, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> thats my portrait of you



consistant showing of skillage and abilities.

good progress too with the _writing
_... 

I've addded more to my piece...






_gasringshit2_​


----------



## Firky (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that pasta sauce?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2007)

evil edna


----------



## zenie (Feb 26, 2007)

Not really some*thing* interesting...more drawn some*where* interesting!!

Chalks on sandstone(?) walls in a tunnel under Paris


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

It's been such a long time since I've done any drawing, makes me feel sad. In my youff I used to doodle and keep sketch books all the time.

The last thing I can remember drawing is this bed rail for the Nursing Times, circa 2001. It's one of the few drawings I've ever been paid for, and possibly also the dullest 'artistic' creation of my life.


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

>



Now that qualifies as interesting! Fantastically odd.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 26, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Now that qualifies as interesting! Fantastically odd.



i dedicate it to firky and tb ...... they should get off their screens more!!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 26, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> i dedicate it to firky and tb ...... they should get off their screens more!!!



you are quite right and if I actually had the space to do proper drawings I would.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2007)

I aint sure about this....


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks alright to me. Couple of typos  

Maybe try a different colour - one that's not used already - as the radial gradient in the middle. Pink? Alternatively change the flowers colour.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Looks alright to me. Couple of typos
> 
> Maybe try a different colour - one that's not used already - as the radial gradient in the middle. Pink? Alternatively change the flowers colour.



nah they wanted it purple, the typos can wait for the time being.


----------



## zenie (Feb 28, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I aint sure about this....




Looks cheesy as fuck - but they'll love it


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Looks cheesy as fuck - but they'll love it



well yeah, it wasn't exactly my idea...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 28, 2007)

Sent this to Hicup for real  







It's fucking old skool fucking cool as fucking cool  

It is!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 28, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I aint sure about this....



And so you shouldn't be sure.

crap is that. Real crap.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> And so you shouldn't be sure.
> 
> crap is that. Real crap.




totally crap


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 28, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> totally crap



But  as fuck


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 28, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> consistant showing of skillage and abilities.
> 
> good progress too with the _writing
> _...
> ...





This is a bit to fucking genius. I want a print on me wall to stare at forever when I'm fucked.

Bosky rules. Sometimes.


----------



## dada (Feb 28, 2007)

work in progress


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> nah they wanted it purple, the typos can wait for the time being.


If they really want it purple, you'll just have to have them killed. There's no hope for any kind of future at all if they want everything purple, the daft twats.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 28, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> work in progress




awrr fishy tree, I'm doing a wee fishy atm too


----------



## jms (Mar 1, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> work in progress



May I congratulate you on having discovered the world's finest pens.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 1, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Sent this to Hicup for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like one of those 3-d drawings that you need red&green glasses for !   ....give it try !


----------



## dada (Mar 4, 2007)

tp - you made it sound bit 'cute'. it's not meant to be that way.  
v2 (work in progress):





jms - i got so mad when someone stole my previous pen.  this one is 2nd best i must say.  wish the ink dry bit faster though.  a good pen for sketching also.
this is on the opposite side of the page above:


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 4, 2007)

after watching too much God-TV :


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 6, 2007)

TV - killed in the face .....


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 6, 2007)

that poor bloke looks like his heart has just been broken 

e2a: lol 'when virgin refused to pay for sky'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 19, 2007)

did this for my blog. Pen & Ink and photoshop...


----------



## Firky (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Yetman (Mar 26, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> jms - i got so mad when someone stole my previous pen.  this one is 2nd best i must say.  wish the ink dry bit faster though.  a good pen for sketching also.
> this is on the opposite side of the page above:



A guy blowing his own trumpet?

I've got one of those pens


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 26, 2007)

nice stuff firky.. do you have a portfolio site or somthing?


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2007)

I did but I forgot to renew my hosting and lost most of it, and my soft copies are on a HDD down in London - along with the hard copies. It has given me incentive to do some other stuff.

I have to design some identity for a model railway shop shortly, waiting for the guy to get back from a trip to germany.... where he meets fellow trainspotters


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Firky (Mar 27, 2007)

is that yours?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 28, 2007)

I wish   i saw it advertised in the back of a comic...


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

Is that you on the left?


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes   it was our xmas card last year and I just found it lurking on the Mac I'm emptying.


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2007)

I kinda like it, works well as a christmas card - right colours and that. Did you draw it on the mac?


----------



## zenie (Mar 28, 2007)

I cant see it


----------



## moose (Mar 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Did you draw it on the mac?


Photoshop. Makes a nice change to do something a bit rough - this is what I have to do for work - n  ot  interesting at all  :


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2007)

*my first animated gif *

A bit crap, but one step up from Googling for it 






Needs must - I couldn't find a single penny dropping anywhere ....

I made it by nicking a penny from an advert, crudely hacking it into 9 frames in MSPaint - then uploaded them to :-

http://www.online-image-editor.com/index.cfm?fa=wizard&wizard_id=index_animation


----------



## Structaural (Mar 29, 2007)

Optimized it a bit for ya:


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2007)

wow thanks ! 

half the size too !


----------



## Firky (Mar 29, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Photoshop. Makes a nice change to do something a bit rough - this is what I have to do for work - n  ot  interesting at all  :



product design? Nah, web design is far worse


----------



## moose (Mar 29, 2007)

Packaging and 3-d rendering. Only for another 5 days, though, before I fuck it all off.


----------



## Firky (Mar 29, 2007)

gizzuz a job i can do that


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Packaging and 3-d rendering. Only for another 5 days, though, before I fuck it all off.



that's what I do these days *yawn*, well paid, but dull as fuck, though I can mess about a lot while 'rendering' (put antialiasing on circle to double the rendering time .


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 21, 2007)

In time for the french election.....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 30, 2007)

*Zombies*


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 14, 2007)

Picture of my dog :


----------



## Structaural (May 14, 2007)

That's lovely


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2007)

You is the best illustrator on this here website, mr blackspecs


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 7, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> You is the best illustrator on this here website, mr blackspecs



Aahhh ....praise from an Urban-Legend !


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 9, 2007)

Drunk Drawing :


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 22, 2007)

To bump this thread and send summer greetings to everyone on Urban:


----------



## dada (Jul 22, 2007)

love your illustrations BlackSpecs.
thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2007)

Playing around with old sketches in PhotoShop. I'm going to get some done as T-shirts and see if they appeal to the tourists.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

_progression_ at last Grumpley  ...the blue would look good in that ochre red on white/natural too.


yeah Specs you're a given goodeh.  ...git! 

and bouncer do you have _stories_ kicking about?


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2007)

Who the fuck would wear that? Fat sweaty Leica owners?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Who the fuck would wear that? Fat sweaty Leica owners?



yup/// SuperXXL 

.fact is they's the $$$ innit?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Who the fuck would wear that? Fat sweaty Leica owners?



 

Doubtful. They have no taste   I'm telling you now; this time next year hand drawn sketch T-shirts will be the  

Think I would have to sell them at €20 to make any profit. Perhaps it's not such a good idea. Most of the T-shirts here are standard Spanish holiday crap at €5 a go. The sort of T-shirts you see in shop windows all over Spain, but never see anyone actually wearing. Don't know if there is a market for quality screen printed T-shirts here. 

I was talking to a well travelled guy the other day who told me about a guy with a T-shirt business in Australia. He used to watch which Aboriginal designs were selling. If it was a hot seller he'd buy an original for $20. Send it over to China and get the reproductions into shops selling for $5 within Four days!

Bastard


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Send it over to China and get the reproductions into shops selling for $5 within Four days!
> 
> Bastard



I know of a "Cornish" artist who sits in Thailand with his mates_other villagers producing very interesting watercolours which sell like hot cakes in Falmouth.

bosysquelch_factoid.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 1, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> and bouncer do you have _stories_ kicking about?



   eh? I have plenty of things 'in development' but it all seems to have slowed down at the moment... I am trying to do a comic based on the life and times of Mickey Rourke


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2007)

Stanley

As your design is linear rather than blocky you could skip the screen-printing stage and just go for printing the image on your colour printer using iron-on transfer paper.  In the UK Rymans sell them in A4 size and do one specially for dark T shirts.  I see that Amazon sell the Epson version as well.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> eh? I have plenty of things 'in development' but it all seems to have slowed down at the moment...



it happens...see Grumpley ... plod on eh?...you never know what is around the corner and all that. 

*http://www.sawhorse.co.uk/index.htm this is a dood I've skated with over the years who has bubbled along but now has regular stuff published Nationally and he's always stuck to his own stuff for himself etc etc. 


e2a:: @Stanley...what Hocus says with knobs on...there are some amazing "products" out there for getting stuff out of computer and onto t-shirts...by far the easiet is to get on withit as Hocus says.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2007)

I would wear this on a tshirt in a nice type face

LostPhotographer


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd wear an almond tree stuck in front of block of flats with a Google maps ref down the side of it.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2007)

http://goldfishdreams-stock.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=72

nice stock or nice lass?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> nice stock or nice lass?




greeeef.   someone elses... maybe Cheesypoof could _have'er_?

*she's prolly a v nice ladeeee but Basingstoke/Slugh...nuff said...leave be.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> I would wear this on a tshirt in a nice type face
> 
> LostPhotographer



I've already done one  

I found a new T-shirt in the exact shade of grey as my website background and put TheLostPhotographer logo on it. It's a shit colour grey to wear though and I like my anonymity. Would be cool to see other people wearing my sketch T-shirt with TheLostPhotographer on the back  

Finding it difficult to move my TLP project forward. Think I'm way to mouthy on the web for anyone to take the chance on sponsorship  

Still think it has huge potential so, I'll be throwing my own hard earned at it regardless.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't draw much these days (and was never much cop - only pencil still life could I do at school), so I'd thought I'd give that Guardian learn to draw stuff a go in photoshop...






made a change.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 21, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> Picture of my dog :




Love your work, bet my illustration teachers would too. Its beautiful and very commerical. Great concepts, and realisation. Might be interesting to play with some more subtle colour themes and new media.

You might enjoy playing with some texture and collage work? Could bring in some furry fabric, and shiney stars...


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 25, 2007)

damn there's some lovely stuff on this thread.
Here's something what i done in Year 13 art: the daily grind 
got me thinking though, since there's obviously so much artistic and illustratorial talent floating about urban, surely someone's up for a monthly competition? Could be themed like the photo comp or perhaps media orientated (paint/collage/pencil sketch...)? Worth a thought mebee...?


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't like that soulflex, with out trying to be rude it is evident that is year 13 art. Tries too hard IYSWIM.

There's also been a comp done in the past three years ago or so, tp ran it, no fucker bothered entering it.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 25, 2007)

more daily grind


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

Much better 

His clenched fists look like bumholes


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> His clenched fists look like bumholes



Infidel !!!!


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

new walloaper thankyou very much


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 25, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Don't like that soulflex, with out trying to be rude it is evident that is year 13 art. Tries too hard IYSWIM.
> 
> There's also been a comp done in the past three years ago or so, tp ran it, no fucker bothered entering it.



I agree firky, my stuff back then had too much going on and was often overdone, although it was never meant to be anything _better_ than year 13 art.   Thanks for the opinion all the same. 
 That's a shame the compo never worked out, although you could say that was then...


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 25, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> I agree firky, my stuff back then had too much going on and was often overdone, although it was never meant to be anything _better_ than year 13 art.   Thanks for the opinion all the same.
> That's a shame the compo never worked out, although you could say that was then...



  Don't worry .... Firky is not the easiest of customers ! As long as it's creative output it  has a place on here IMO !!!

I would be up for your suggestion - count me in !


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 25, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> As long as it's creative output it  has a place on here IMO !!!



Now _that's_ what it's all about! Competition or no, it's always great to see some urbanite artwork! Kinda establishes an impression of their character/personality that simple posts cannot IMO... 
  Speaking of which, i'm liking your stuff blackspecs  !


----------



## Firky (Aug 25, 2007)

This was about two years ago if not more soulflux, and I'd rather be honest with you than lie. I sometimes do that to people; tell them its great when I think its wank and feel like a right twat - but IME it saves aggrro (see Stanley and Dr Herbz) so don't really say anything unless I reckon the person is not going to take it as a personal attack.

I can't draw for shite... well, I can sort of but its very observational and has no real quality to it like Blackspecs and that other fella, I think I posted something way back on this thread. 

Back to me photos


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 26, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> This was about two years ago if not more soulflux, and I'd rather be honest with you than lie. I sometimes do that to people; tell them its great when I think its wank and feel like a right twat - but IME it saves aggrro (see Stanley and Dr Herbz) so don't really say anything unless I reckon the person is not going to take it as a personal attack.




Don't worry mate, i'm not one of those people. I reckon opinions and feedback are more important than stuff like winning (or losing) a compo. Good or bad as long as it's honest yo.  

Personally though, like you, if it came to the canvas or the camera i'd have to choose photographs every time- my drawing talent leaves a fair bit to be desired...
 It would just be a nice touch to see more urbanite artwork, as there are obviously some pretty talented people on this here network.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 26, 2007)

Soulfluxzero - i thought your stuff was interesting. You have to start somewhere. Whatever you may think of it now, it has its merits. Keep producing work! Refine your ideas... Everyone can draw, too many people give up on it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> ...but IME it saves aggrro (see Stanley and Dr Herbz) so don't really say anything unless I reckon the person is not going to take it as a personal attack...



Nah. Nothing to do with art critique. I just think the guy's a right (hard Right at that) tosser  

Each to their own.

Wasn't the monthly art comp tried before? Not keen on 'competitions' myself. But, I think a monthly, themed art thread is a great idea. I'm working on some Totally mad stuff ATM. I'm going to exhibit them very publicly in Granada. Nearly got into serious trouble the other night for setting fire to a small baby doll.

It was soulfluxzero's suggestion so, I suggest they set the theme for September.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Soulfluxzero - i thought your stuff was interesting. You have to start somewhere. Whatever you may think of it now, it has its merits. Keep producing work! Refine your ideas... Everyone can draw, too many people give up on it.



WORD !!!!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 26, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Wasn't the monthly art comp tried before? Not keen on 'competitions' myself. But, I think a monthly, themed art thread is a great idea.



  I agree stanley, maybe not a compo then, but some monthly installment like VP's Photo thread or a 'themed' thread would work nicely; something that can focus more on opinion/advice/feedback than agro competetiveness>>> 
  On the other hand, since this threads going so well, why not keep it rolling? There's alot of enthusiasm and nifty artwork coming through so hats off to jms for starting it up in the first place!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 30, 2007)

an old one .....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Structaural (Aug 31, 2007)

Superb.


----------



## jms (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi-ASL said:
			
		

>



can i book holidays in your brain ?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2007)

I could sit drawing shite graffiti on random people's Facebook pages all day long.

Here's two:


----------



## BlackSpecs (Sep 4, 2007)

More pics of my dog :





his name is Mr.Big ( and so is this picture - sorry! )


----------



## BlackSpecs (Sep 10, 2007)

Happy 9/11 .....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Oct 19, 2007)

Bump .....


----------



## Madusa (Oct 19, 2007)

I fucking love your stuff, Blackspecs...

the edit date of the 9/11 adds to the atmos. too.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2007)

My bedroom wall, all painstakingly drawn on textured wallpaper with a broad tipped permanent marker


----------



## BlackSpecs (Nov 1, 2007)

I love wall drawings !!!   If only it wasn't  for the landlords ...


----------



## BlackSpecs (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> I love wall drawings !!!   If only it wasn't  for the landlords ...



Its all about squatting my friend. That's why the picture is signed with someone else's intitials


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres the 1st page of my 'Life of Mickey Rourke' comic - you can read the rest here


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 4, 2007)

wow those are well better than wurzels


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought my efforts here - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=228057 - were particularly exquisite and inspiring. Take that, art world.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 5, 2007)

not really a drawing or interesting tbh, but seeing as I've sat here and done sfa for the best part of the year I felt the need to do something easy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2007)

A wee quick sketch of yesterday's sunset:


----------



## mauvais (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## zenie (Dec 20, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

>


 
<3 Always a joy to see these!

I want your dog 

Actually I want a Frenchie, you've got a boston right?  

Draw my dog for me


----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 25, 2007)

Mery Christmas Urbanites !


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2008)

nice.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got tons of those ...


----------



## Yetman (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude your dog pics are class 

What do you use, pencil then watercolour?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a mix .... Pencil , pen , watercolour and copic pens .


----------



## boohoo (Jan 31, 2008)

I love these doggie pictures - they are excellent!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jan 31, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I love these doggie pictures - they are excellent!



Especially for you


----------



## mauvais (Jul 8, 2008)

TODAY I was imagining being a superhero that just went around attaching clothes pegs to people. No shit. I wanted to see whether empty threats alone, but conveyed in a thrilling and daring fashion, would be successful in deterring crime. It's all about a stylish implication of impending doom, even if the reality is kind of lacking. I mean Peg Man, he can't do owt, but when he crashes in through the window on a rope, in his flowing cape, and pegs you in your face, you're not going to realise that are you? You're going to give up crime for good I reckon.

Obviously Peg Man needs a backstory. I heard he lost his clothes to the winds of evil* in some tragic childhood misfortune. Not all of them, obviously, cos the film is going to be a 12A. Just the ones he really cherished but wasn't wearing at the time. Enveloped in bitterness, seeking vengeance, Peg Man fights back against the powers of darkness using the clothes pegs he was deprived of as a boy. He works by night, appearing without warning, pegging final demands and ASBOs and breach of bail conditions notices to criminals wherever they hide.

All fear him and the greater hurt he might inflict should they not immediately comply. Miscreants all over this city cower in their boots and/or other appropriate footwear, not knowing when or how or even why they might find themselves trapped in his cold plastic grip.

When you think about it, really carefully, I should be Home Secretary.

*You don't get that on BBC Weather.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2008)

mauvais said:


> ...
> 
> When you think about it, really carefully, I should be Home Secretary.
> 
> *You don't get that on BBC Weather.




You can count on my vote!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 8, 2008)

Needs a sidekick.

Paperclip Boy?


----------



## hitechlolife (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## hitechlolife (Jul 12, 2008)

That makes me feel sick


----------



## mauvais (Jul 29, 2008)

I had this brilliant idea today of the Hairchestra. The Hairchestra would be a good look. It'd be kind of tiered and little insects and baby voles and shit would live in different bits of it and they'd have violins and fiddles and maybe a piano if you could make one small enough. And a snail would sit at the front and conduct with his little snailbobs. You know what I mean. And when anyone said 'ewww what the fuck's that in your hair you freak go back to the zoo' they'd strike up Beethoven's 5th and totally waste that naysaying fool.






I'm not done yet but if I get hit by a tram or owt I wanted to leave you with my unfinished masterpiece.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 30, 2008)

mauvais said:


> ...
> 
> I'm not done yet but if I get hit by a tram or owt I wanted to leave you with my unfinished masterpiece.




It has to be finished. Don't leave the house until you finish it. It's the only viable option.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 30, 2008)

mauvais said:


> I had this brilliant idea today of the Hairchestra. The Hairchestra would be a good look. It'd be kind of tiered and little insects and baby voles and shit would live in different bits of it and they'd have violins and fiddles and maybe a piano if you could make one small enough. And a snail would sit at the front and conduct with his little snailbobs. You know what I mean. And when anyone said 'ewww what the fuck's that in your hair you freak go back to the zoo' they'd strike up Beethoven's 5th and totally waste that naysaying fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jul 30, 2008)

BlackSpecs said:


> Bump .....



so soo beautiful!


----------



## Firky (Jul 31, 2008)

Blackspecs is by far the best artist on urban imo.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2008)

He's the mutt's nuts


----------



## mauvais (Jul 31, 2008)

He's alright I guess but I'm the best tbf! xxx


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2008)

I just drew my fat friend's funeral:






She's not fat at all really, but if I can get away with saying it, why not? 

Check out that rain you fuckerzzzz!


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 12, 2008)

sick as fuck!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Oct 3, 2008)

Doggy Style as usual ..... !


----------

